# عالم دين سعودي يطالب بطرد لاعب نادي الهلال رادوي لـ "تقبيله الصليب!!



## azazi (20 مارس 2011)

*عالم دين سعودي يطالب بطرد لاعب نادي الهلال رادوي لـ "تقبيله الصليب"*

*الرياض-العرب أونلاين: *طالب عالم دين سعودي بطرد لاعب كرة قدم روماني محترف في نادي الهلال السعودي لـ "تقبيله الصليب". 
وشن الدكتور رياض بن محمد المسيميري الأستاذ في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود، هجوما عنيفا على لاعب نادي الهلال الروماني رادوي، وطالب بمحاكمته لإساءته إلى زملائه اللاعبين، وبخاصة ما بدر منه تجاه زميله لاعب نادي النصر حسين عبد الغني، وتلفظه عليهم بالسب والشتم، وسلوكياته غير المقبولة، وإظهاره الصليب الذي وضعه على يديه وتقبيله أمام الجماهير إن ثبت عليه ذلك ، ما يخالف نظام السعودية المعمول به. 

ودعا المسيميري الرئيس العام لرعاية الشباب الأمير نواف بن فيصل بإحالة لاعب نادي الهلال الروماني "رادوي" إلى المحكمة الشرعية للنظر في تصرفاته وما بدر منه تجاه زملائه اللاعبين من سلوكيات غير مقبولة دينيا وخلقيا، وإبعاده عن السعودية "كفا لأذاه ودفعا لشره، وحتى لا يغتر بتصرفاته أبناء المسلمين وشبابهم". 

وقال المسيميري، في تصريحات نشرتها مواقع الكترونية سعودية يوم الأحد، إن تعليق هذا اللاعب صليب النصارى في يديه وتقبيله الصليب أمام جماهير المشاهدين أمر بالغ الخطورة، وفيه استهانة بمشاعر المسلمين وعقيدتهم و"مجاهرة بالوثنية في بلد التوحيد، ودعوة مبطنة للجمهور لتعظيم الصليب والإيمان بما اشتملت عليه عقيدة النصارى من الصلب والفداء، والتثليث وغيرها". "د ب أ"


المصدر العرب أون لاين


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مارس 2011)

*لأنه أورثوذكسي الهوى*
*سيحاكموه عبيد الوثن الذين يمارسون كافة لاشعارات الوثنية وأشهرها الدوران حول الحجر*
*برافو عليك يا بطل / رافع الصليب وبايسه بنص السعودية*


----------



## thunder (20 مارس 2011)

*و فيها ايه*

*ملك السعودية رفع كأس النبيذ في البيت الابيض و شرب النخب في قمة العشرين*

*و الحادثة مصورة و موثقة*

*مجرد تصرف شخصي عادي لا داعي لهذه الاقوال و تكبير الموضوع*

*..*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

دا الطبيعى 
مرسى على الخبر


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

> وبخاصة ما بدر منه تجاه زميله لاعب نادي النصر حسين عبد الغني، وتلفظه عليهم بالسب والشتم، وسلوكياته غير المقبولة، وإظهاره الصليب الذي وضعه على يديه وتقبيله أمام الجماهير إن ثبت عليه ذلك ، ما يخالف نظام السعودية المعمول به. ​





> "كفا لأذاه ودفعا لشره، وحتى لا يغتر بتصرفاته أبناء المسلمين وشبابهم". ​



*الخبر كله في جهة وهذه الاتهامات في جهة اخرى !
المسيحي صار فتنة للمسلمين السعوديين و علماء الدين المسلمين صاروا خايفين من انه يغتر شباب المسلمين بتصرفاته هاهاهاهاهاها 
على اساس انه المسلمين ملائكة عنجد ولا يخطئون ابدا ابدا و المسيحيين هم سبب فتنتهم وخطيئتهم :nunu0000:
بجد شي بيضحك 

شكرا عزيز على الخبر 
​*


----------



## azazi (20 مارس 2011)

اشكركم جميعاً لتعليقاتكم.
الموضوع اساسا رياضي ولا يتعلق بالدين ودخل المشائخ بالمشكلة التي تحلها لجنة الانضباط في الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم .ولكن وجد المشائخ فرصة لمهاتجمة اللاعب على اثر اظهار الصليب وتقبيله مما جعلهم يستشيطون غضباً منه ويطالبون بابعادة بمجاهرته بعقيدته المسيحية .واستغلوا مهاجمة رودوي للاعب حسين عبد الغني.

اقتباس من روزيتا


> المسيحي صار فتنة للمسلمين السعوديين و علماء الدين المسلمين صاروا خايفين من انه يغتر شباب المسلمين بتصرفاته هاهاهاهاهاها
> على اساس انه المسلمين ملائكة عنجد ولا يخطئون و المسيحيين هم سبب فتنتهم وخطيئتهم



الفتنه يُقصد بها اظهار دينه لربما قلده محبيه من المسلمين ,وكذلك بسلوكه المشين .. .ولاحظي ايضاً اختزال السلوك المشين باللاعب المسيحي لانه غير مسلم وترك بقية اللاعبين اصحاب الستصرفات السبئة مثل حسين عبد الغني ,ومحمد نور, والنجعي وغيرهم ..مما تنشر الصحف المحلية فضائحهم وسلوكهم القذر .

الموضوع باختصار ..مهاجمة اللاعب بسبب ديانته المسيحية وليس للخلاف الذي حدث بين حسين عبد الغني وبين رودوي .ولعلمكم ان رودوي شعبيته بالسعودية اكبر بكثير من شعبية عبد الغني .


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

للدرجة دى الصليب بيضايقهم​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

مطالبته بتحويل اللاعب الذى يقبل الصليب علناً ، إلى محاكمة شرعية ، يعنى المطالبة بقتله بحد السيف أو على الأقل بجلده
*
فماذا يقول هذا الشيخ على نفسه وأهله

الذين يقبلون الحجر
*
*الصليب علامة النصرة ، علامة الفداء ، علامة الحب الإلهى ، علامة الفردوس الذى فتحه الرب بفدائه للبشرية على الصليب
*
*فماذا يكون الحجر الإسود ، إلاَّ علامة الشيطان ، علامة الإظلام ، علامة السواد ، علامة الشر والكآبة !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## تيمو (20 مارس 2011)

صدق يا زميلي آزازي

بكرة بيغروا بالمال فبيعلن إسلامو ، وفكت خلصت  مثل العمّال الصينين يالي ما قدروش يدخلو مكة غير لأسلمو ...

وياتي بعدها الإخوة ليهللوا: الله أكبر زدنا واحد


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مارس 2011)

*أخي الحبيب المفروض أنو الي رفع صليبه وباسه بنص السعودية ما يكون بيبيع إيمانو بمال الدنيا*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> للدرجة دى الصليب بيضايقهم​



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

لما كان المتنيح أبونا جبرائيل الأنبا بيشوى ، يرفع الصليب ، كان الذين بهم أرواح شريرة يصرخوا بفزع رهيب

والبعض يتلوون ويتشنجون

وكان أبونا جبرائيل يوصى الناس بحمل الصليب دائما ويقول أنه علامة النصرة ولذلك تفزع منه الشياطين

*الصليب علامة قوة الله*


----------



## azazi (20 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> صدق يا زميلي آزازي
> 
> بكرة بيغروا بالمال فبيعلن إسلامو ، وفكت خلصت  مثل العمّال الصينين يالي ما قدروش يدخلو مكة غير لأسلمو ...
> 
> وياتي بعدها الإخوة ليهللوا: الله أكبر زدنا واحد


 
الذين اسلموا  عددهم فوق 600 اسلمة جماعية اعتقدها المغيبيين انه دخول للاسلام, ولم يعرفوا انها طريقة  للتحايل على الله لكي يدخلو المنطقة المحرمة لتنفيذ مشروع القطار  :t33:

شكرا عزيزي لمرورك


----------



## azazi (20 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب المفروض أنو الي رفع صليبه وباسه بنص السعودية ما يكون بيبيع إيمانو بمال الدنيا*



اخي الكريم
القضية ليست رفع صليب من عدمه لان اللاعب تصرف طبيعي وكما يؤمن لكن الهجمة الشرسة عليه من قبل التيار الديني بسبب مجاهرته بعقيدته في حين انهم يغضبون لمجرد منع محجبة او توجيه اي نقد للاسلام.فمشائخ هذا البلد يطالبون بحرية ويسافرون للغرب ويبنون مساجد ويقومون بتوزيع مصاحف والدعوة للاسلام من غير ان يعترض عليهم اي انسان .بالمقابل قامت القيامة على شخص جاهر بعقيدته !! ازدواجية بالمعايير وما يحل لنا يحرم عليكم .


----------



## azazi (20 مارس 2011)

thunder قال:


> *مجرد تصرف شخصي عادي لا داعي لهذه الاقوال و تكبير الموضوع
> 
> ..
> *​


*

لم يشرب الملك نبيذ ..يوجد سوء فهم

هل تظن يا عزيزي ان امثالهم يعتقدون ويؤمنون بالتصرفات الشخصية ام تحولت القضية الى حقد ديني موجه الى لاعب ذنبه انه اظهر جزء من ايمانه ..الشيء الذي اعتبروه اعنداء سافر .هل هؤلاء يفهمون ما الحرية الشخصية؟

فاللاعب اتهم عبد الغني بالشذوذ يستحق العقاب والتأديب ..هذا لا خلاف فيه سواء كان مسيحي او مسلم .ولكن التحريض من المشائخ دلالة على التعصب والانغلاق  وحشر الدين بكل شيء حتى بكرة القدم.*


----------



## azazi (20 مارس 2011)

اللاعب رادوي ويتضح الصليب على يده


----------



## azazi (20 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الذين يقبلون الحجر
> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> *فماذا يكون الحجر الإسود ، إلاَّ علامة الشيطان ، علامة الإظلام ، علامة السواد ، علامة الشر والكآبة !!!!!!!!!*




*عمر يسجد للحجر الاسود ويقبله .. هذه ليست وثنية !!!*
رأيت عمر بن الخطاب قبله وسجد عليه [ الحجر الأسود ] ثم قال عمر لو لم أر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبله ما قبلته 
الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب المحدث: ابن كثير - المصدر: البداية والنهاية - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5/138
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده حسن 

*الحجر الاسود له لسان ينطق وعينان تبصران -*
ليبعثن الله الحجر الأسود يوم القيامة وله عينان يبصر فيهما ولسان ينطق به يشهد على من استلمه بحق 
الراوي: عبد الله بن عباس المحدث: ابن عدي - المصدر: الكامل في الضعفاء - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/55
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [ حسن أو صحيح ] 

*الحجر الأسود يمين الله يصافح الله بها المسلمين ههههه.*
عن ابن عباس قال : إن هذا الركن الأسود يمين الله عز وجل في الأرض يصافح بها عباده مصافحة الرجل أخاه 
الراوي: - المحدث: ابن تيمية - المصدر: شرح العمدة (المناسك) - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/435
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح 

الركن يمين الله عز وجل يصافح بها خلقه , والذي نفس ابن عباس بيده ما من مسلم يسأل الله عنده شيئا إلا أعطاه إياه 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: العجلوني - المصدر: كشف الخفاء - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/417
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


----------



## noraa (20 مارس 2011)

كلمة الصليب عند الجاهلين ___________ مش محتاجين  نكمل


----------



## Alcrusader (20 مارس 2011)

*جزيرة العرب أخذها أتباع الشر لوقت طويل عن رب الحق. الصليب حيرجع يرفع في جزيرة العرب، في كل مكان، حتى في أكثر الأماكن ظلماً. مكة.


شكراً للخبر، بس هيدا الموضوع يدل أن التميز الديني/العنصري / الانتمائي كبير في السعودية. ودا يعني أن الشعب دا لا يقبل التعددية، وبالتالي لا يستحق أن ينال حق الإختلاف لم يكون في غير مجتمعه.*


----------



## Ramy.W (20 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> للدرجة دى الصليب بيضايقهم​


هو في حاجة تعباهم هما و إبليس أبوهم ألا علامة الصليب يا حبي


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

Ramy.W قال:


> هو في حاجة تعباهم هما و إبليس أبوهم ألا علامة الصليب يا حبي



اة بامانة عندك حق يا حبى​


----------



## BITAR (21 مارس 2011)

*كره الاخر موجود *
*مادام*
*الاسلام موجود*​


----------



## antonius (21 مارس 2011)

الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة.
تحية للشجاع هذا.


----------



## كوك (21 مارس 2011)

*طبعاااا*


*شكرا على الخبر*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا للخبر والمجهود


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

*فأن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله *​


----------

